# Cupcake Icing....How to make it thick?



## bread lady (Mar 20, 2011)

Hello to all,

My name is Monica Hallner and I recently started a home based bakery business here in Salt Lake City, Utah.  I baked homemade breads, muffins, cheesecakes, sweet rolls, and much more.  I really want to add cupcakes to my website and business, however I am having a hard time getting the icing to thicken so I can pipe it on the cupcakes.  Any suggestions???  Thanks,


----------



## jblade (Dec 9, 2010)

I don't know what recipe you are using or I don't know if we have the same problem but icing recipes that I have used usually required melting the butter and in the begining I would try to pipe it on and even on cold cupcakes the icing would run then I just exercised a little patience and let the icing sit to room temp or slighty lower by putting in the refrigerator for about 10 minutes stiffened up the butter and piped better.


----------

